# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box  ازالة monkeyvirus و time service من تابلت ztc بكبسة زر بالعملاق volcano

## كفاح الجريح

السلام عليكم  اليوم جاني تابلت ztc m9800 ثقيل جدا  اكتشفت وجود الفايروسين monkeyvirusوtime service   وحاولت عمل reset عدة مرات بدون فائدة جربت بوكس اخر بدو فائدة ايضا   لذا جربت بوكس الفولكانو وباستخدام MerapiTool الاصدار الاخير وبكبسة زر وتم الامر بنجاح   

```
  Software version:0001  SecCfgVal :0x00000000
  BromVersion :0xFF
  BLVersion :0x01
  Boot downloading complete!
  EMMC_ID:0x1501004D344731594302F000A78F50F5
  EMMC_PRODUCT_NAME: SAMSUNG :0x4D3447315943
  EMMC_BOOT1_SIZE: 0x00200000
  EMMC_BOOT2_SIZE: 0x00200000
  EMMC_PRMB_SIZE: 0x00020000
  EMMC_GP1_SIZE: 0x00000000
  EMMC_GP2_SIZE: 0x00000000
  EMMC_GP3_SIZE: 0x00000000
  EMMC_GP4_SIZE: 0x00000000
  EMMC_USER_SIZE: 0x0E9000000(3.64 G)
   
    
    
  Analysis of system files...
  PRELOADER:  addr:0x000000 --length:0x1400000
  MBR:  addr:0x1400000 --length:0x080000
  EBR1:  addr:0x1480000 --length:0x080000
  PRO_INFO:  addr:0x1500000 --length:0x300000
  NVRAM:  addr:0x1800000 --length:0x500000
  PROTECT_F:  addr:0x1D00000 --length:0xA00000
  PROTECT_S:  addr:0x2700000 --length:0xA00000
  SECCFG:  addr:0x3100000 --length:0x020000
  UBOOT:  addr:0x3120000 --length:0x060000
  BOOTIMG:  addr:0x3180000 --length:0x600000
  RECOVERY:  addr:0x3780000 --length:0x600000
  SEC_RO:  addr:0x3D80000 --length:0x600000
  MISC:  addr:0x4380000 --length:0x080000
  LOGO:  addr:0x4400000 --length:0x300000
  EBR2:  addr:0x4700000 --length:0x080000
  EXPDB:  addr:0x4780000 --length:0xA00000
  ANDROID:  addr:0x5180000 --length:0x2BC00000
  CACHE:  addr:0x30D80000 --length:0x7E00000
  USRDATA:  addr:0x38B80000 --length:0x40000000
  FAT:  addr:0x78B80000 --length:0x6F3A0000
  BMTPOOL:  addr:0xFFFF00A8 --length:0x000000
   
   
    Format addr:0x38B80000 --Format length:0x40000000
  Read phone information success.
  Check the data complete.
  Clear virus complete.

>>Before power on the phone, please do a format, clear the user data...
```

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

بارك الله فيك

----------


## mohamed73

*بارك الله بك اخي الفاضل*

----------


## كفاح الجريح

وبارك فيكم

----------


## arabi65

السلام عليكم
شكرا على المعلومة

----------

